

Ask HN: Tool to quickly make animated gifs for product features? - Synergyse

I am looking for a tool that can quickly generate animated gifs of product features on OS X, it should be able to record full-screen or a specific region of the screen. Ideally it would be activated by a hotkey and a simple drag on the screen to start recording (like ⌘-shift-4) and same hotkey to stop and save to folder.
======
aulrich
you will love [http://recordit.co/](http://recordit.co/)

edit: oh but its missing fullscreen - as far as I can see

~~~
Synergyse
This functions very well! Thanks for the suggestion, looking for something
like this that can save locally

------
kravee25
Check ProductHunt, on the search bar just type in GIF. You'll get the entire
list of GIF products. Hope you find one suitable for your needs.

